# DRS Labs GHRP-6 & Dosage



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning all!

Want to get involved with some peptides following a moderate test/deca cycle...

First question, anyone used DRS labs GHRP-6? Is it legit?

Second question, how long would 1 vial last me? Each vial is 5,000mcg? I'm about 108kg (not sure if dosage is weight dependent)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Use the Search function Dan, there is plenty of help/advice available. 

PSCarb has some very good info on here, & he's lived the dream!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/23020-methods-i-have-used.html


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the thread, this seems to deal more with HGH...anyone got any views on the quality of DRS labs peptides in general?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DRS is fine-not the best but then that's reflected in the price. I've used them in the past & thought they were ok.

Their Hcg works got some recently.


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

If not DRS, can you recommend a better site? (Please PM me if you're not allowed to post on forum) Thanks!!


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

I use DRS Ghrp 2 with Mod Grf 1-29. seems to be ok. But I never tried other sources


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php is easy to use tool for dosage


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

DanDeats said:


> If not DRS, can you recommend a better site? (Please PM me if you're not allowed to post on forum) Thanks!!


Id recommend SRC from the us. Or peptidesuk.co.uk from the UK. Rate them both.


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome cheers guys


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

what about labpeptides.co.uk? are they good too?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv used drs labs hcg which is definitely gtg

My mate is using ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 and is finding them good as well


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Hate to bump such an old thread. What's the up-to-date view on these guys? Any recent experience?


----------

